# The Best Song To Cruise Too



## English (Feb 2, 2009)

sunset by ja rule & the game


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

All Eyes On Me by Tupac when you pulling up to a park with the tightest shit


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

just crusin by will smith and also

anything from lil rob and capon e


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

you drop the bomb on me.. by the gap band :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Cruisin' by Smokey Robinson


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Hittin' Switches by Mack 10


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

bellin by W.C. and kokane


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

"Lay It Low" by Nelly Newb and the Reposts.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 27 2009, 12:40 PM~13128448
> *"Lay It Low" by Nelly Newb and the Reposts.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

If you're a female, "She Got Hydraulics On It" by Spice 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2009, 10:10 AM~13128190
> *Cruisin' by Smokey Robinson
> *


:werd:

Its all about the Old School feel good jams

One way

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2o_SKj_-6Q

Brothers Johnson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKJw1h4KQuw&feature=related


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Shheeeeeeeee it... Rick James Ghetto Life and Mary Jane... If we gonna take it way back I would have to say Any Zapp will do fine....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Oopsh,I did it again by Britney Schpears.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Just dance by lady gaga


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

*COP KILLER*


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

some chopped and skrewed shit


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 27 2009, 04:18 PM~13130270
> *some chopped and skrewed shit
> *



uh....no :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

When I wonder what everybody else listens to while cruising to help determine the future path of my life, I find it useful to reference the thread a week discussing such a topic on my beloved LayItLow. :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 27 2009, 03:18 PM~13130270
> *some chopped and skrewed shit
> *


old school 3 in da morn


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BUTCH CASSIDY- CRUZIN  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIPzwHJPNY8


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

More bounce Zapp


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

ICE CUBE YALL!!! "TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY"
VIDEO


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

VIDEO


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

LET ME RIDE....PIMPIN


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

ICE CUBE- TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY OR EAZY-E -REAL MUTHAFUCKIN G'Z


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 27 2009, 10:16 AM~13128239
> *Hittin' Switches by Mack 10
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 27 2009, 03:05 PM~13130646
> *ICE CUBE YALL!!! "TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY"
> VIDEO
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Badazz ft Snoop Dogg- We be puttin' it down


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

El Chicano - Just Cruisin'


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY - iCE CUBE
BE THANKFUL FOR WHAT YOU GOG - WILLIAM DEVOUGH
keep it gangsta...


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin: SUPERNATURAL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Mar 1 2009, 12:25 AM~13142721
> *:biggrin: SUPERNATURAL
> *


Too $hort Cocktails


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Nuthin but the Cavi Hit - Mack 10

Still D.R.E. - Dr.Dre

What ya see, is what ya get - The Dramatics


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

rascals - groovin' :cheesy:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 27 2009, 12:24 PM~13129397
> *:werd:
> 
> Its all about the Old School feel good jams
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOOD CALL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 27 2009, 12:24 PM~13129397
> *:werd:
> 
> Its all about the Old School feel good jams
> ...


OH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

2 pac ridaz ambition 


i wont deny it ima straigh rida,,you dont wanna fuck wit me..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Mar 1 2009, 04:28 PM~13146361
> *rascals - groovin'  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 

El Chicano - Tell her She's Lovely






Johnny Chingas - Cruisin' Down Whittier BLVD






The Originals - Baby, I'm For real


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

PANTERA'S COWBOYS FROM HELL??? 

:happysad:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

For me its eazy-e "switchez" and more bounce to the ounce zapp and roger


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

What ya see, is what ya get - The Dramatics
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i love jammin to this on my way home!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Really Old school....but "Duke of Earl" by Gene Chandler :biggrin: 

Pretty much anything from that era.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> What ya see, is what ya get - The Dramatics


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

WAR - SLIPPING INTO DARKNESS

AL GREEN - LOVE AND HAPINESS

BARRY WHITE - IM GONNA LOVE YOU JUST A LITTLE MORE

ZAPP AND ROGER - I CAN MAKE YOU DANCE AND SO RUFF SO TUFF


----------



## Blue Flame (Feb 15, 2009)

west side connection-connected for life
bootsy collins -ridin high
eazy e-boyz in the hood
bootsy-Id rather be with you
Dre- let me ride
tha dog pound-bigpimpin
ZAPP-computer love
Parliamaent-give up the funk
Dre-Xxplosive
Thats just a couple I ride to I put these on and I'm on one cant wait till this 66 is done damn


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ANYBODY REMEMBER 'MILKMAN' FROM THE BAY? HE USED TO BE DOWN WITH MASTER P's 'TRU'. MILK HAD A TITE ALBUM CALLED 'REMINENCE'. IT'S GOT SOME GROOVIN ASS TUNES TO ROLL TO


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ATL FEATURING KOKANE 'FOR RIDAZ ONLY' IS THE NAME OF THE TRACK. ONLY THANG IS, IT'S GOTTA BE ON REVERB. IF YOU COP 'HARD IN DA PAINT' VOL 1, IT COMES WITH A SOUNDTRACK. DJ VEGAS IS THE SHIT MAN!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

William Devaughn "Be thankful for what you got" uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909lowride64_@Mar 4 2009, 01:04 AM~13174541
> *William Devaughn "Be thankful for what you got"  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

CLASSIC brownside hittin switches 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T-UcHZdoLAc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T-UcHZdoLAc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

0ps here we go i think


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-UcHZdoLAc


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909lowride64_@Mar 4 2009, 01:04 AM~13174541
> *William Devaughn "Be thankful for what you got"  uffin:  uffin:
> *


I TOUGHT YOU WELL YOUNG GRASS HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Master P & West Side Connection - Bangin'


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

x2 for War Slippin into Darkness 

add Suavecito


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> WAR - SLIPPING INTO DARKNESS
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/56806192d002650b/
> 
> AL GREEN - LOVE AND HAPINESS
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

THERES TOO MANY ..........CONFUNKSHUN RICK JAMES CAMEO BARKAYS LAKESIDE RAFEAL CAMERON SKYY ZAPP SLAVE WHISPERS DRAMATICS JAMES BROWN MALO WAR BLOWFLY MARY WELLS JR WALKER ZEPPELIN DOORS CHAKA KHAN.......(STYLISTICS DELPHONICS BLUE MAGIC WITH6X9S) ECT ECT ECT ECT DID I MISS ANY?  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Mary Jane


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

rollin on a sunny warm day... windows down blasting


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 10 2009, 12:16 AM~13233349
> *THERES TOO MANY ..........CONFUNKSHUN  RICK JAMES  CAMEO  BARKAYS  LAKESIDE  RAFEAL CAMERON  SKYY  ZAPP  SLAVE WHISPERS  DRAMATICS JAMES BROWN MALO  WAR  BLOWFLY  MARY WELLS  JR WALKER ZEPPELIN  DOORS CHAKA KHAN.......(STYLISTICS DELPHONICS BLUE MAGIC WITH6X9S) ECT ECT ECT ECT  DID I MISS ANY?   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM HOMIE WE GOT THE SAME TASTE.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

you can laugh if you want to but
Billie Jean - mj check it out.... you got to have have a good system not some bunk ass shit....
bee gees


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

comeing into aparking lot locked up hella rides and friends bumpin sos bands take your time


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Mar 12 2009, 09:08 PM~13265597
> *you can laugh if you want to but
> Billie Jean - mj check it out.... you got to have have a good system not some bunk ass shit....
> bee gees
> *


Robert, the bee gees? :no: That disc you left me was bad ass though


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

agony of exstasy, the man smoky robinson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LA Nash - My 64


----------



## mrgroove (Mar 20, 2005)

night cruising Bar Kays


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 12 2009, 11:37 PM~13266760
> *Robert, the bee gees?  :no:  That disc you left me was bad ass though
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just that one on that disc...... what up ???? lol


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you Single by Aurra

Gigolette by Ozone

Dance with Me by Rick James

Time by Stone

The Sky is Crying by Stevie Ray Vaughn

Cleo's Mood by Jr. Walker & The All Stars

You Remind Me by Patrice Rushen

Hangin on a String by Loose Ends


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Mar 2 2009, 06:19 PM~13157062
> *Really Old school....but "Duke of Earl" by Gene Chandler :biggrin:
> 
> Pretty much anything from that era.
> *


orale


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 13 2009, 04:15 PM~13273489
> *Are you Single by Aurra
> 
> Gigolette by Ozone
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Who Has The Last Laugh Now


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

UGK - FRONT BACK & SIDE TO SIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

big pun amd fat joes remake of dre and snoups deap cover. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

Computer Love by ZZap n Roger


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

BLOODSTONE=NATURAL HIGH , JACKIE MOORE = MISTY BLUE , THE DELLS, SANTANA ,ETC.


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

Eazy-E - Real Muthaphukkin G's


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skyliner32_@Mar 14 2009, 01:12 PM~13280317
> *Eazy-E - Real Muthaphukkin G's
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skyliner32_@Mar 14 2009, 01:12 PM~13280317
> *Eazy-E - Real Muthaphukkin G's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low61ek (Jan 17, 2009)

Lil Rob - Summer Nights
" - Just one of those days
" - Front back side 2 side
" - Lets go
Tupac - California Love
Fabolous - Breathe
Mr Capone-e - Summertime Anthem


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

man i can go in forever on this topic  

kid frost la raza
cypress hill tequila sunrise
cypress hill latin lingo
house of pain Who's the Man
house of pain on point
boss Progress of Elimination
Dr.Dre Bitches Ain`t Shit
nwa alwayz into something
Westside connection - Bow Down
the game my life
the game dreams


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Mar 9 2009, 09:11 PM~13231930
> *I TOUGHT YOU WELL YOUNG GRASS HOPPER :biggrin:
> *


Yea right! If i would have learned from you i'd be listening to cumbias right now!! :loco: :twak:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

sittin in the park-billy stewert

step in the name of love- r kelly 

i want to get next to you - rose royce 

love dont live here any more- rose royce

ambitionz as a rider-2pac 





anything 90s west coast dre snoop westside connection and anything fell good old scool marvin gaye dramatics smokey robinson rick james etc etc


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

music and me- nate dogg


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Wikka Wrap by Evasions!  BAD ASS SONG!


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

POP WHAT U GOT BY ONE WAY


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=891q2gZL-sw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcMeBlxJgKM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3ZpsO3LlJ8...rom=PL&index=10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcLGTayTqqs
My Homie Art turned me on to this


----------



## Tree96 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mack 10 on them thangs.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Mar 15 2009, 08:42 PM~13290947
> *music and me- nate dogg
> *


x2 but can't see that on a pre-93 ride.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Heartbeat - War
Girl Callin - Chocolate milk
Don't let no one get you down - War
Reach for it - Georder Duke
Ain't gonna hurt nobody - Brick
Are you single - Aurra
Break your promise - Delfonics or Chicago Gnagsters
Glide - Pleasure
To tight - Confunkshun
Sun is here - Sun
Viva Torido - El Chicano
Solid - Mandril
Searchin for my Baby - Bobby Moore & The Rhytum Aces
Nite Owl - Tony Allen
Forgive me not Owl - Tony Allen
Baby my Love - The Pretenders
The Answer came to late - The Larks
Beggin you - The Royal Chessmen
I'm so Happy - The Dupremes
I Really Reall love you - Ronnie Walker
The one that's hurting is you - Sunny and The Sunliners
Runaway - Sunny and the Sunliners


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

old school *DJ SCREW *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tree96_@Mar 18 2009, 09:33 PM~13321509
> *Mack 10 on them thangs.
> *


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 27 2009, 10:07 AM~13128165
> *you drop the bomb on me.. by the gap band :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 
exactly what I was thinking when I saw this I had the 8track I used to play in my 72 coupe


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*All Oldies and Chicano Rap like Redwood and Seven all day & all night on HELLAFYDE RECORDS*


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

ABOVE THE LAW - THE STREETS


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

THIS IS MY LIST ; DANCE WITH ME BY RICK JAMES, SNAP SHOT BY SLAVE, FREAKY BEHAVIOR BY BARKAYS, TOO TIGHT BY CONFUNKSHUN, BURN RUBBER ON ME BY GAP BAND, I NEED YOUR LOVIN BY TEENA MARIE, ALL NIGHT THING BY INVISIBLE MANS BAND, JOYSTICK BY DAZZ BAND, INSIDE YOU BY ISLEY BROTHERS, DISCO NIGHTS BY G.Q., JUST TOO MUCH TO LIST BUT THATS HOW I DO IT WHEN I CRUISE. NO RAP MUSIC ALLOWED IN THIS RANFLA. :nono:


----------



## 213TROUBLESOME323 (Jan 2, 2009)

man best song to dip too hands down barbie girl or anything from n sync 


fuck a h8r haha :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utTBtfgncCo


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

goodies is a good one :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 27 2009, 10:40 AM~13128448
> *"Lay It Low" by Nelly Newb and the Reposts.
> *


BWHAHAAAAHAHA I HATE THAT GROUP


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 27 2009, 10:16 AM~13128239
> *Hittin' Switches by Mack 10
> *


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909lowride64_@Mar 15 2009, 02:00 AM~13284457
> *Yea right! If i would have learned from you i'd be listening to cumbias right now!! :loco:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 27 2009, 05:05 PM~13130646
> *ICE CUBE YALL!!! "TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY"
> VIDEO
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

what you see is what you get by the Dramatics is my cruising jam


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

anything from SE SE SERIO


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

l.a.d. riding low


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Rock and Roll Gangster- Aalon
Knee Deep- Parliament


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Classic





















OD6w4HbNncI&feature=related


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

street tattoo - george benson


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

jam my song when u cruise "MY LOWRIDER"
check it out
www.myspace.com/tornadoalleymusic

get at me if u want the download


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

YUKMOUTH, SCAREFACE,GANGSTA NIP SOUHTPARK PSYCHO ,C-BO ,E-40 , SPICE 1, CUBE, OR TOO SHORT CUSSWORDS OR SOME BOOTSY COLLINS OR ANY FUNK MUSIC FOR THAT MATTER :biggrin:


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Jul 2 2009, 02:34 AM~14359847
> *l.a.d. riding low
> *


WoW!! Finally this is what I cruise 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh yea and Cisco Kidd :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CORRIDOS ALL DAY :guns: :guns: :guns:
















 :guns:


----------



## Brownc43 (Jul 23, 2009)

SUGA FREE- STREET GOSPEL


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn i am suprised no one has brought up king tee dippin.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

ice cube - any one seen the popo


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Jul 30 2009, 05:06 PM~14631139
> *ice cube - any one seen the popo
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by English_@Feb 27 2009, 08:29 AM~13127381
> *sunset by ja rule & the game
> *


Good tune


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Jul 1 2009, 11:14 PM~14359153
> *anything from SE SE SERIO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 27 2009, 08:44 PM~14598824
> *CORRIDOS ALL DAY  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


X2 n that's it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

There's so many. But if I had to pick my top 3:

Barkay's - Hit and Run
Ronnie Hudson - West Coast Pop Lock
Wild Sugar - Bring it Here


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mvyMwGlXsNw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mvyMwGlXsNw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> :biggrin:


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvyMwGlXsNw
computer wont werk but heres tha link


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Anything old school, Chicano & west coast rap, ohh yeah and anything from the Brown Sound era (Tierra, Malo, El Chicano, Johnny Chingas, etc.)
Too many favs to list, top 5
1. Suavecito-Malo
2. Sittin in the Park-Billy Stewart
3. Duke of Earl-Gene Chandler
4. I Do Love You-GQ
5. Cowboys to Girls-The Intruders


----------



## LORI ENVIED LADIES (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Feb 27 2009, 01:53 PM~13129627
> *Oopsh,I did it again by Britney Schpears.
> *


*WTF OSCAR :twak: :twak: :twak: I KNOW U LOVE THAT BITCH BUT KEEP THAT SHIT ON THE DL :twak: :twak: :twak: * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LORI ENVIED LADIES (Apr 16, 2009)

*SUMMER TIME BY WAR*


----------



## LORI ENVIED LADIES (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mår¡þø§å_@Jul 27 2009, 08:39 PM~14598791
> *Oh yea and Cisco Kidd :biggrin:
> *


*YUP & SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS  *


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

KALIFORNIA - ABOVE THE LAW

CHAMP MC - KEEP SHIT ON THE REAL


----------



## oakland (Dec 23, 2008)

BE THANKGFUL FOR WHAT U GO


----------



## oakland (Dec 23, 2008)

BE THANKFUL FOR WHAT U GOT BY WILLIAM DE VAUGHN


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 27 2009, 10:40 AM~13128448
> *"Lay It Low" by Nelly Newb and the Reposts.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Remix Feat. S S SERIO club mix :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oakland_@Aug 1 2009, 12:26 PM~14646844
> *BE THANKFUL FOR WHAT U GOT BY WILLIAM DE VAUGHN
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 9 2009, 11:16 PM~13233349
> *THERES TOO MANY ..........CONFUNKSHUN  RICK JAMES  CAMEO  BARKAYS  LAKESIDE  RAFEAL CAMERON  SKYY  ZAPP  SLAVE WHISPERS  DRAMATICS JAMES BROWN MALO  WAR  BLOWFLY  MARY WELLS  JR WALKER ZEPPELIN  DOORS CHAKA KHAN.......(STYLISTICS DELPHONICS BLUE MAGIC WITH6X9S) ECT ECT ECT ECT  DID I MISS ANY?   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



EXCELLENT homie, good taste :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LORI ENVIED LADIES_@Jul 31 2009, 08:53 PM~14643952
> *WTF OSCAR :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  I KNOW U LOVE THAT BITCH BUT KEEP THAT SHIT ON THE DL  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tJZJSTmPc8


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Man a bunch of you listen to crap


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 2 2009, 11:20 PM~14656020
> *Man a bunch of you listen to crap
> *


ha


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

I LIKE LISTENING TO GREGORY ISSACS WITH A TALL CAN OF BUDWIESER WHILE IM CRUISING :biggrin:


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Im pr so anything by Tego Calderon

But i can def agree on Zapp & roger - more bounce to the ounce. 

Warren G - Regulators 

Eazy E

and E40


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

BEST CRUZING SONG IT's RAININ MEN OR PARTY ALL THE TIME
HELL YA OR RHISTONE COWBOY


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do it- zapp and roger  

flirt- cameo


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

f*@k the police "NWA"


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my78olds+Feb 27 2009, 10:05 AM~13128149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah
i like cali swangin by afro man


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

old swisha house freestyles


----------



## 1967Cutlass (Jul 8, 2009)

Ignition (remix) great song


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14655932
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tJZJSTmPc8
> *







Wicked tune


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

Above The Law - 100 Spokes or King Tee - Dippin'


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 8 2009, 11:51 PM~14714551
> *Above The Law - 100 Spokes or King Tee - Dippin'
> *


That's what Im talmbout bruh.... A.T.L - Concrete Jungle is that shit tho


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

T.I Swagga like us


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 9 2009, 09:59 AM~14716103
> *T.I Swagga like us
> *


FAIL


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Aug 9 2009, 07:24 PM~14720001
> *FAIL
> *


x2
man you gotta bump some oldies


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Listen to da wat da fuck u like and want to ...don't worry bout wat da next ***** is listening...u might ass well be ridin in there car and left urs aty home......I gota ipod from shit by war to dr dre to lil wayne and to ramon ayala.......just do u and ride


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2009, 10:00 PM~14721631
> *Listen to da wat da fuck u like and want to ...don't worry bout wat da next ***** is listening...u might ass well be ridin in there car and left urs aty home......I gota ipod from shit by war to dr dre to lil wayne and to ramon ayala.......just do u and ride
> *


damn man.spoke like a true rider


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:00 AM~14721631
> *Listen to da wat da fuck u like and want to ...don't worry bout wat da next ***** is listening...u might ass well be ridin in there car and left urs aty home......I gota ipod from shit by war to dr dre to lil wayne and to ramon ayala.......just do u and ride
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THIS ALWAYS HAD THAT LAYED BACK LA FEEL TO IT. LV KILLED IT ON THIS ONE


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 10 2009, 10:37 AM~14724906
> *THIS ALWAYS HAD THAT LAYED BACK LA FEEL TO IT.  LV KILLED IT ON THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 8 2009, 09:51 PM~14714551
> *Above The Law - 100 Spokes or King Tee - Dippin'
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2009, 10:00 PM~14721631
> *Listen to da wat da fuck u like and want to ...don't worry bout wat da next ***** is listening...u might ass well be ridin in there car and left urs aty home......I gota ipod from shit by war to dr dre to lil wayne and to ramon ayala.......just do u and ride
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

"All Day Music" by WAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

The Bar Kays - Too hot to stop (the first song in the movie Superbad  )


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

sauveicito by malo,slippin into darccness and dont let no one get you down by war and hittin corners by KD


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2009, 10:10 AM~13128190
> *Cruisin' by Smokey Robinson
> *


x1 :biggrin:


----------



## 00caddy (Aug 1, 2009)

Brown Persuasion by Sir Dyno :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCgQrWfxFTY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 27 2009, 09:16 AM~13128239
> *Hittin' Switches by Mack 10
> *


awsome song anybody got pics of the 64 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR ME. IT'S GOT TO BE OLD SCHOOL70's, 80' AND 90'S FUNK, R&B, AND HIP HOP MUSIC! LIKE:
CASHMERE
DYNASTY
SOS BAND
KLIQUE
KWICK
DAZZ BAND
AVERAGE WHITE BAND
GAP BAND
LOOSE ENDS
EVELYNE CHAMPAINE KING
CHERYL PEPSI RILEY
CONFUNKTION
52nd ST.
VAUHN MASON AND CREW
SOUL SONIC FORCE
FULL FORCE
GRAND MASTER MELLY MELL
KLYMAXX
{OLD} MICHAEL JACKSON {OFF THE WALL & THRILLER DAYS}
CAMEO
BROTHERS JOHNSON
MIDNIGHT STAR
ATLANTIC STARR
MARY JANE GIRLS
RICK JAMES
ALEXANDER ONEIL
ORANGE JUICE JONES
READY FOR THE WORLD
SURFACE
THE SYSTEM
DAVID BOI "LET'S DANCE"
CULTURE CLUB "TIME"
SLY SLICK AND WICKED
BLOOD STONE
BLACK IVORY
SMOKEY AND THE MIRACLES
ROGER TROUTMAN AND ZAPP
COMMADORS
KAM
KASHIEF
KLEEER
MTUME
HEATWAVE
WHISPERS

JUST TO NAME A FEW.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 17 2009, 09:54 PM~15114826
> *FOR ME. IT'S GOT TO BE OLD SCHOOL70's, 80' AND 90'S FUNK, R&B, AND HIP HOP MUSIC! LIKE:
> CASHMERE
> DYNASTY
> ...


GREAT SELECTION..........
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

*Agony and ecxtasy.  *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm definitely with the More Bounce Zapp and Roger, but a lot of times I find myself listening to MC Breed, Ain't No Future in yo Frontin and NWA, Final Approach to Danger, Eazy's verse goes hard. And anything else off EFIL4ZAGGIN


----------



## DriftyWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Brief encounter or just some 70's soul harmony 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3iCVb8PHz0k&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3iCVb8PHz0k&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 17 2009, 09:54 PM~15114826
> *FOR ME. IT'S GOT TO BE OLD SCHOOL70's, 80' AND 90'S FUNK, R&B, AND HIP HOP MUSIC! LIKE:
> CASHMERE
> DYNASTY
> ...


all day :biggrin: old school


----------

